
FreeBSD 11.0 amd64 binaries - okket
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/11.0-RELEASE/
======
tachion
While this is not yet officially out, since there was no announcement made,
we're very close to official release. Be aware, that this may, or may not, use
the images available right now, so hold your horses until the announcement is
made (or accept the risk).

Regardless of that, I'd like to remind everyone that FreeBSD is not 'just
another OS out there' but an important piece of technology powering lots of
things we often use: from Sony's PlayStation and WhatsApp, through Netflix and
Yahoo, to Juniper and PFSense networking gear and EMC storage and FreeNAS
appliance - and many, many more!

So, have you donated yet? We need FreeBSD and FreeBSD needs your support!

[https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/](https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/)

~~~
icebraining
No offense meant, but knowing that a bunch of very profitable multinationals
rely on FreeBSD doesn't make me more willing to donate my hard-earned paycheck
:)

This comment on many OSS projects being essentially corporate welfare rings
particularly true:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112744)

~~~
tete
You have that problem not just in OSS, but basically all infrastructure
donations. That's actually part of the reason why I think infrastructure
should be government-backed in the sense, that "if everyone uses it/benefits
from it it might be worthwhile to make everyone pay for it". For a lot of
those things usage kind of scales with income. Not always, but more than in
other cases.

And indeed governments be it the European Union and DARPA for example invest
in Open Source.

However since it also isn't really like FreeBSD has huge amounts of money each
individual donation helps a lot. That's basically where the money that could
be taxed goes.

Also you kind of ensure that the projects you enjoy a lot make progress,
thereby creating more job opportunities where you can work with those
technologies.

I agree that big corporations should donate more. Maybe writing emails to them
makes sense. Kind of making a good press/bad press campaign.

Like Apple building products that are based on government sponsored research
and therefor shouldn't do every little thing to avoid taxes.

Companies invest such big amounts into marketing, selling themselves as good
corporate cititzens. I really think that people should put more effort into
calling out socially bad companies and praising good behavior. Then they have
the choice whether they make marketing to counter or maybe invest and start to
be good.

Would even be a cool project to track those things. All good and bad stories
of companies.

Of course companies could try to manipulate that, but they are already trying
to cover up bad stuff. I think that could make companies to be more inclined
to do the socially good thing.

I really hope that marketing will kind of become the showing of how great a
company behaves on the planet. Not just making TV spots that look like that.

------
grapenuts44
Speaking of FBSD releases, is this were everyone gets their ISO images via
torrent now? I know 11.0 isn't there yet (probably because it isn't released
yet)

[https://wiki.freebsd.org/Torrents](https://wiki.freebsd.org/Torrents)

Just wondering how 'official' this was. I know I can verify hashes, etc. Just
curious, and I always like to seed new releases for a few months.

------
feld
The official announcement has not yet happened. Mods, can someone please
update the title to include (unofficial)

Until final testing and verification had happened the release images can be
re-generated.

------
terhechte
This release contains the necessary changes to run Apple's Swift under FreeBSD
as well.

~~~
boterock
I'm trying it out just because of this. Thanks for the info =)

------
theonemind
The last time I ran FreeBSD, it seemed like the way the ports worked made it,
in practice, something like running Arch or Gentoo. The ports tree didn't seem
to branch into any kind of stable platform. It's been some years, and I do
remember some VuXML thing for checking for packages with known security
vulnerabilities so you could just upgrade those. This is in contrast with,
say, NetBSD's pkgsrc, which it looks like they try to keep in a stable state
and rotate quarterly. This is also in contrast to OpenBSD, where a version of
the ports tree is synced to the OS itself. (You can upgrade to a -current
ports tree and run it on -stable, but that's not "supported", despite
typically working.)

So, is that still the current state of affairs? I'm just the sort of person
that prefers packages held at a fixed version and patched for a while. In a
lot of ways, I like FreeBSD, but it appears to be, de-facto, in terms
typically used to described Linux, a rolling-release server distribution.
Perhaps some derivative or other project tries holding a stable set of
packages or ports on FreeBSD for some time?

~~~
feld
Leaving packages at a fixed version and patching them is a terrible idea. This
is a Linux mindset and while it was fun for a few years it does not scale and
it is not sane. You're effectively forking the software by diverging from
upstream and then you have the fun of creating new security vulnerabilities by
incorrectly backporting fixes. Go look at the update history for Apache HTTPD
on RHEL -- this has happened several times in the past.

That said, since FreeBSD 10.0 there is now a stable "quarterly" branch which
is enabled by default. The goal is to relieve you from the rolling release
trauma for 3 months at a time. You get security and bug fixes: if it's very
trivial, it's a backported patch; if it's a minor update, we will not hesitate
to do that instead; if it's a major update and we don't trust backporting the
fix, we push that update. The goal is to prevent major changes that could
break compatibility or default behavior when possible, but that's not always
achievable.

Anyway, it works pretty well. We will continue to strive to be better, but
it's very usable. We heavily rely on the community for feedback and
notification if something has been overlooked. Please try it out and let us
know if you have any problems.

------
akerro
Guys, I landed in state where I can't do any upgrade:

root@slave:/ # freebsd-update -v debug fetch -F Looking up update.FreeBSD.org
mirrors... none found. Fetching public key from update.FreeBSD.org... fetch:
[http://update.FreeBSD.org/11.0-ALPHA3/i386/pub.ssl](http://update.FreeBSD.org/11.0-ALPHA3/i386/pub.ssl):
Not Found failed. No mirrors remaining, giving up.

Apparently there is no 11.0-ALPHA3 version published anywhere. How do I
upgrade to RC3 now?

~~~
tete
You want RC3, not ALPHA3?

freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.0-RC3

~~~
akerro
root@slave:/ # freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.0-RC3 -v debug Looking up
update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found. Fetching public key from
update.FreeBSD.org... fetch:
[http://update.FreeBSD.org/11.0-ALPHA3/i386/pub.ssl](http://update.FreeBSD.org/11.0-ALPHA3/i386/pub.ssl):
Not Found failed. No mirrors remaining, giving up.

~~~
rleigh
My understanding is that upgrades are not supported for ALPHA releases. It's
worked for me for the BETA and RC releases.

~~~
akerro
Do you know why is it trying to request ALPHA3 when I want to upgrade to RC3?
Will I be able to upgrade to -RELEASE in a week?

~~~
rleigh
Are you _on_ ALPHA3? What does freebsd-version show?

~~~
akerro
ALPHA3, I even dont know how I got this version!

------
mrmondo
I don't quite understand, the FreeBSD site has version 12 available and listed
as it's current release where as 11 is only at rc3, which is strange that 11
is clearly older than 12?

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/VM-
IMAGES/12.0-CURRENT/amd64/Latest/

~~~
teh_klev
You should have a read of:

[https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/current-
stable.html](https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/current-stable.html)

CURRENT and STABLE are development branches.

[http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/205089/whats-the-
dif...](http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/205089/whats-the-difference-
between-the-three-freebsd-versions)

~~~
mrmondo
wow that's confusing! Thanks for the links though.

------
krylon
I've been trying up upgrade my VPS since yesterday, but none of the mirrors
freebsd-update tries to contact seem to carry it, yet. :(

OTOH, the project homepage does not have an official announcement, yet,
either.

Can anyone give me a _brief_ overview of what changes 11.0 will bring? I think
I remember something about support for the Raspberry Pi (and other ARM-based
systems), but my memory is not what it used to be...

~~~
olavgg
A brief overview can be found here:
[https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/FreeBSD11](https://wiki.freebsd.org/WhatsNew/FreeBSD11)

------
corv
Is resumable ZFS send/receive included?

------
akerro
OT: Quite a pity rust and cargo are not fully supported yet :<

~~~
hebz0rl
What do you mean? Rust and cargo are in ports so you can just install them.

~~~
petre
And there are probably packages as well if s/he doesn't want to wait a hour or
so for rustc to build. This is a bit out of date but still:

[http://system.joekain.com/2015/07/04/rust-and-cargo-on-
freeb...](http://system.joekain.com/2015/07/04/rust-and-cargo-on-freebsd.html)

It's probably even easier today.

~~~
steveklabnik
Yeah, you don't need to do that anymore on FreeBSD: we officially distribute
x86_64-unknown-freebsd (as tier 2) and i686-unknown-freebsd (as tier 3)
versions of std, rustc, and cargo these days: [https://doc.rust-
lang.org/stable/book/getting-started.html#p...](https://doc.rust-
lang.org/stable/book/getting-started.html#platform-support)

~~~
akerro
Where can I download cargo for i686-unknown-freebsd ?

~~~
steveklabnik
[https://static.rust-lang.org/dist/index.html](https://static.rust-
lang.org/dist/index.html) is where all the builds are stored.
[https://static.rust-
lang.org/dist/rustc-1.11.0-i686-unknown-...](https://static.rust-
lang.org/dist/rustc-1.11.0-i686-unknown-freebsd.tar.gz) should have both the
rustc and cargo for 1.11.

~~~
akerro
It doesnt have cargo there, only rustc. cargo still doesnt build on FreeBSD
platforms.

~~~
steveklabnik
Very strange, I must have opened the wrong one. I thought I saw it? I wonder
why the docs are wrong here, then...

------
tete
This should be changed to the following load balanced version IMO:

[https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/11.0-RELEASE...](https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/11.0-RELEASE/)

~~~
justinclift
Or maybe the .ISO directory?

[https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/ISO-
IMAGES/11.0/](https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/)

------
more_original
If I understand the schedule right, then the release announcement is scheduled
for Wednesday (28 Sep).

[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/schedule.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/schedule.html)

~~~
tete
Yeah and it's not the socially best thing to announce it here before that, not
giving mirrors time to sync (note: it's the master mirror and not
download.freebsd.org for example). Also because theoretically there could be
updated images uploaded still, causing chaos.

Also it doesn't make a lot of sense to link to a download mirror in first
place.

Maybe the link should be changed to release notes or download.freebsd.org for
a load balanced version.

Release Notes:

[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/relnotes.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/relnotes.html)

~~~
schwarze_pest
People are doing this wrong for ages. It is brought up with every release.
That will not change.

The only way to change it, is to adapt and change the release rollout process.
If it would be really a big problem for the project, they would probably have
done that a long time ago. Just my guess.

